# My fish doesn't poop?



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you supposed to see your fish all the time? My fish is definitely not bloated. But I don't see his poop comes out like I did with my goldfish from long time ago.....I feed him 4 pellets a day, is that not enough? He's smaller than normal Betta. Sometimes I think of him as a dwarf Betta. I don't think he's sick. But its just weird that people say look for his poop. But I don't see poop coming from mine lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

it depends on his tank size and temperature. my VT is in a temporary .5 unheated and only poops in the small glass cup used for a temporary holding place when the water ins being changed.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Unless he looks bloated, don't worry about his poop. My fish live in a planted tank, so their poop pretty much disappears after they are done. Just make sure your water is clean, and your little guy should be just fine. 
And when I say make sure your water is clean, make sure you clean the gravel as well... Depending on what type of set up you have.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Unless he looks bloated, don't worry about his poop. My fish live in a planted tank, so their poop pretty much disappears after they are done. Just make sure your water is clean, and your little guy should be just fine.
> And when I say make sure your water is clean, make sure you clean the gravel as well... Depending on what type of set up you have.


i vacuum my gravel about 3 times a week, and i see poop. I was just curious that how come i don't see a stringy poop from the anal....as weird as it sounds :S LOL


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I never see my boys poop.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Miyazawa said:


> i vacuum my gravel about 3 times a week, and i see poop. I was just curious that how come i don't see a stringy poop from the anal....as weird as it sounds :S LOL


That is a good thing your don't! That often means parasites!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> That is a good thing your don't! That often means parasites!


oh okay LOL because i always look at the disease section and people are like look at your fish poop and see if he doing........so im trying to look at his poop except i can't really find it LOL but im sure he's pooping and all because he can't eat 4 pellets a day for 2 weeks and not poop at all LOL


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I've seen one of mine poop once. Just as long as you are feeding the 4 pellets throughout the day in 2-3 feedings, you shouldn't have to worry about bloating. Up to 6 a day is the usual. As for size, he may just of been really young when you got him.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Myates said:


> I think I've seen one of mine poop once. Just as long as you are feeding the 4 pellets throughout the day in 2-3 feedings, you shouldn't have to worry about bloating. Up to 6 a day is the usual. As for size, he may just of been really young when you got him.


Normally i do 2 in the morning and 2 at night. He definitely got bigger, fins are growing back. He's getting some black stuff (at first i thought it was fungus.....or whatever), but then it turned iridescent green


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty =) Oh, I was in no doubt that you were feeding them more then once a day, but I usually say things such as that as a precaution, because sometimes you end up helping/teaching something to someone =)


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Myates said:


> Pretty =) Oh, I was in no doubt that you were feeding them more then once a day, but I usually say things such as that as a precaution, because sometimes you end up helping/teaching something to someone =)


no it's fine!!!! i didn't take it the wrong way, i was just telling you (or everyone) what i do so if i did it wrong, people can correct me


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

betta poop doesn't look look like goldfish poop .. 

betta's poo are mostly round .. kinda look like pellets .. and shouldn't be stringy .. and you won't see it come out the way in goldfish ... cus it will just plop when they are done .. if you see betta poo come out like the way u see in goldfish .. then there is probably something wrong .. if your not seeing that then he's pooping fine =D .. and it's just settling into the gravel where it's hard for u to see and find ..

on a side note .. goldfish poo shouldn't be too stringy .. you can see it maybe 2-3mm and it should fall off .. if it doesn't .. and it grows to be a huge long string .. then they are constipated and over fed


----------

